# How come snobs hate medieval and renaissance music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For them it's old rags, they scorn the fact some people preffer medieval and renaissance stuff over barorque and have somesort of interrest in modernism.

In other word im not a true classical affecionados, and im phony all the way,

Than i did a post on my hatred for a guy that i bash im for 5 year guess what in the end he was the one that harassed me all along by sending me friends of his that i though was mine but were hypocrite
and bullies.

I have a mod swing problem and people like to crank me up until i explode than they will tell the people look he is crazy he is psychotic or schizoid, there is a word in french for sutch kind of people
''des rappaces'' do they have even a soul for doeing this i beg to differ.

But on whit the music yeah i like the purity of vocal music of franco-flemish school , i like the glorious Guillaume de Machaut he is more complex tthan i though.

I hope you wont get turn off whit my posts, if so i feel sorry, bare whit me i encounter a rare kind of snakes and discover they were among my friends, this is a bit hard to take.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

For the same reason that some dislike Beethoven's _Ninth_ or deride any post Shostakovich classical music or whatever.

Most of us here have very diverse musical tastes and like a little bit of everything.

For some I think it is ego. They really believe that if they do not like something there must be something wrong with it.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Amen, deprofundis. Testify!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Deprofundis tell me what you think of this


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

About that music there are 'snobs' both pro and con.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

very nice mister norman bates this is outstanding, thank you very mutch you have good classical music taste and non classical music as well and you are knowledge.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No offense, but because it's easy to classify someone who doesn't like what you like as a snob. There are jerks all over the internet. Don't generalize from your experience with one or two of them.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Deprofundis, while I haven't explored a whole lot of Renaissance music, I do like it a lot. I love the counterpoint, and I love the freedom from functional harmony, from tonic-dominant opposition. It's very Webernian in it's taking lines above chordal progression.

I agree with everything in your OP. I do think one has ample reason to keep their spirits up, however. Take pride in knowing that you can understand and appreciate vastly different kinds of classical/western/art music. In fact, some of the great early 20th century works must have traced their way back to the Renaissance's paradigm of line over chord and creation of sound structure, while going above and beyond in ingenuity and creativity: Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Schoenberg's Five Pieces for Orchestra, Webern's Symphonie op 21.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

arpeggio said:


> For some I think it is ego. They really believe that if they do not like something there must be something wrong with it.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naïve_realism_(psychology)

People who believe that their personal perceptions have a one-to-one correspondence with reality tend to think this way (something all of us are prone to to one degree or another).


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

MarkW said:


> No offense, but because it's easy to classify someone who doesn't like what you like as a snob. There are jerks all over the internet. Don't generalize from your experience with one or two of them.


I agree. People who are secure about their own tastes and preferences are quite comfortable ignoring the 'jerks' who make value judgments about music that other people appreciate. Those who aren't play the victim. And just so it's clear, a value judgment is tantamount to saying that certain music is crap which is not the same as someone saying, 'I can't stand that type of music.'


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This might be somewhat of a nitpick on my part, but aren't "snobs" more likely to enjoy Medieval and Renaissance music? I mean, hour long masses made up of nothing but long melodic lines and dense counterpoint isn't exactly what I'd call every man music...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> very nice mister norman bates this is outstanding, thank you very mutch you have good classical music taste and non classical music as well and you are knowledge.


poor knowledge, thinking that I can barely speak a very poor english... anyway I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

violadude said:


> This might be somewhat of a nitpick on my part, but aren't "snobs" more likely to enjoy Medieval and Renaissance music? I mean, hour long masses made up of nothing but long melodic lines and dense counterpoint isn't exactly what I'd call every man music...


I'm not sure what you're referring to here. How many hour-long masses have you heard from this era? (I can only think of Obrecht's Missa Maria Zart).

Usually the masses are a series of short but related pieces based on sections of the Ordinary and interrupted by liturgical events. They don't seem to point to snobbery but to a sense of spirituality and transcendence.

Just my observation, though.

If you like short, the Kyrie from William Byrd's Mass for Three Voices clocks in here at 50 seconds. That's hardly enough time to yawn.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not sure what you're referring to here. How many hour-long masses have you heard from this era? (I can only think of Obrecht's Missa Maria Zart).
> 
> Usually the masses are a series of short but related pieces based on sections of the Ordinary and interrupted by liturgical events. They don't seem to point to snobbery but to a sense of spirituality and transcendence.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't necessarily like short over long Renaissance/Medieval music or vice versa. I was talking from a third person perspective and I wasn't being that literal. There are plenty of 45 minute masses.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

violadude said:


> Well, I don't necessarily like short over long Renaissance/Medieval music or vice versa. I was talking from a third person perspective and I wasn't being that literal. There are plenty of 45 minute masses.


Maybe, but I think the majority of masses from the Medieval and Renaissance are 30 minutes or under. And they weren't intended to be listened to one piece after the other; they were broken up as a part of a religious endeavor. Also, if you are paying attention, you won't come away feeling a sense of snobbery.

But I can agree with you that there are probably people out there who feel like they are special because they like a genre of music that the average man has no clue about.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> Than i did a post on my hatred for a guy that i bash im for 5 year guess what in the end he was the one that harassed me all along by sending me friends of his that i though was mine but were hypocrite
> and bullies.


Are you in a music school or university? Or was this just a general non classical music person who acted badly to you?

I hope that if I ever further my music education in an institution, I don't run across people who give me crap that I don't know how to deflect. There are always some people that talk **** and it's important to only let the constructive criticism get to you. If you have surplus positivity and a thick hide, maybe one could learn and profit from criticism not intended as constructive. The only thing I learn from it yet is in the interpersonal realm, less in the realm of the technical thing in question.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

From the Shorter Oxford: Snob (amongst others)....A person belonging to the lower classes of society
A vulgar or ostentatious person
One whose ideas and conduct are prompted by a vulgar admiration for wealth 
or social position
Perhaps within lies the answer to the question posed by the OP. Their values are suspect..


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Only some surely. There's nothing 'common/vulgar' about Monteverdi's 'Vespers' or William Byrd's 'Ave Verum', just to mention two masterpieces from the Renaissance era


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

manyene said:


> Only some surely. There's nothing 'common/vulgar' about Monteverdi's 'Vespers'


Hmmm. Isn't there a bit where some putti Angels sing a duet from galleries in different parts of the church?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I do not dislike Renaissance music, but I have to admit much of it strikes me as ambient music merely intended to create atmospheres (probably because _expressive emphasis_ with form, texture, dynamics is nil). Play any part of this, for example, it _sounds the same_ anywhere: 




I know people often point to the ingenuity of Gesualdo, such as tritone relations and chromaticism and whatnot; I think those bits are great to hear by themselves. But if I tried to listen to an entire book of madrigals, I would sleep through them. 
But wouldn't call it a "low point" in music history though; the stuff was just a prevailing style of the time. I think certain pieces of the idiom work great as soundtracks for (film) scenes such as;




; works great in creating a feeling of religious spirituality.


----------

